# Laptop netzteil kaputt



## Noob87 (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo  
Seid heute morgen hab ich ein problem mit meinem netzteil vom laptop. 
Als die meldung kam das ich kein strom mehr habe nahm ich mein netzteil steckte es rein aber es passierte nichts   . Die led lämpchen vom leptop die für den strom zuständig  sind leuchteten auch nicht . Ein paar stunden später steck ich das netzteil an der steckdose an und es bagann nach einigen minuten zu piepen wie ne maus 

Habt ihr eine ahnung an was das liegen kann . Ist es hinüber ? Garantie ist leider schon abgelaufen hab den leptop 12.2009 gekauft

Model:HP dv7-2250ez
Netzteil:ppp012d-s

Danke für alle antworten


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Sieht wohl so aus.
Wird das Netzteil denn warm, wenn du es angeschlossen hast?


----------



## Noob87 (24. Mai 2011)

Weiss nicht probier es gleich aus


----------



## Noob87 (24. Mai 2011)

Bis jetzt ist nichts warm aber es wurde auch nie warm wenn es den akku nicht auflädt


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Aber es wird warm, wenn der Akku geladen wird, wird es nun nicht mehr warm, ist entweder das Netzteil oder der Anschluss am Notebook kaputt.
Kennst du jemanden, der ein ähnliches Netzteil hat, also eins, das bei deinem Notebook passt?


----------



## Noob87 (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es wird warm, wenn der Akku geladen wird, wird es nun nicht mehr warm, ist entweder das Netzteil oder der Anschluss am Notebook kaputt.
> Kennst du jemanden, der ein ähnliches Netzteil hat, also eins, das bei deinem Notebook passt?



Leider kenn ich keinen der ein gleiches netzteil hat. Aber wenn ich das netzteil anstecke dann entstehen funken an der steckdose und der stecker vom nt ist auch an den spitzen verbrannt teilweise


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Jop, dann hat es einen Kurzschluss. Du wirst wohl ein neues brauchen.


----------



## Noob87 (24. Mai 2011)

Hatte das schon befürchtet


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Du musst halt die technischen Daten haben, dann kannst du auch ein Netzteil eines Drittanbieters nehmen, die sind in der Regel günstiger.


----------



## Noob87 (24. Mai 2011)

Kannst mir bitte helfen habs fotografiert  hoffe man kanns lesen sonst mach ich noch ein bild


----------



## Desmodontidae (24. Mai 2011)

Wenn das HP NT eins mit nem gelben Stecker vorne oder zumindest ohne Mittelpin ist, könntest du mit alternativen Netzeilen bspw. von Be!Quit oder Xilence erfolg haben. Aus Erfahrung und weil selbst in Gebrauch, weiß ich, dass gerade die NTs mit Mittelpin in der Regel im original ersetzt werden müssten. Ansonsten kosten die originalen HP NTs in der Regel zwischen 60 - 90 Euro je nach Model und Wattzahl. 
Wenn allerdings schon Funken zu sehen waren und der Stecker verschmort ist, besteht die Gefahr, dass die Ladeelektronik auch schon eins mitbekommen hat oder zumindest die Buchse.

www.ipc-computer.de oder www.mk-electronic.de

Keine Schleichwerbung, aber die haben in der Regel alles oder können es beschaffen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Oh, das ist eins von HP, keine Ahnung, ich hab nur Asus Notebooks und da gibts auch Drittanbieter, wie es bei HP aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
Du musst nach Gesamtleistung und Spannung/Stromstärke gucken, das muss logischer Weise gleich sein.
Und dann mal hier schauen:
Notebookzubehör/Netzteile & Ladegeräte HP | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Desmodontidae (24. Mai 2011)

Bei HP sollte man (in der Regel) ein originales Netzteil bevorzugen. Gleiches gilt für ThinkPads.
Gerade im Businessbereich ist die Ladeelektronik auf die originalen Netzteile abgestimmt, meist wegen Überspannungsschutz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Deswegen hab ich auch HP Netzteile verlinkt.
Bei Asus Books ist das kein Thema, da kann man auch Drittanbieter nehmen, bei HP weiß ich das nicht, daher würde ich da eher HP Netzteile nehmen, auch wenn die 20€ mehr kosten.


----------



## Noob87 (25. Mai 2011)

Es gibt 2 ac adapter die hp verkauft aber ich seh den unterschied nicht 

Das hier HP 90 W Smart Pin Dongle AC-Adapterhttp://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Images/c00626993.gif

Oder das hier HP Intelligenter AC-Adapter mit 90 Watt. http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Images/c00612063.jpg 


????????????????????
das 
Bild ist von meinem defekten nt


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Der erste Link geht nicht.


----------



## Noob87 (25. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Der erste Link geht nicht.



http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ch/d...61-1816443-3673192.html?jumpid=reg_R1002_CHDE


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Du musst auf die kompatiblen Produkte schauen.


----------



## das_wesen (25. Mai 2011)

Ok etwas spät, aber das interessiert mich jetzt mal, gabs diese Funkenbildung schon vor dem Defekt? Denn bei Apple ist ein kleiner "Lichtbogen" (Spannungsüberschlag) normal, kommt bei denen angeblich von der internen Spannungsumschaltung aufs 230V Netz. (In den USA haben die soweit ich weiß ja nur 115V "Schutzkleinspannung")


----------



## Noob87 (25. Mai 2011)

das_wesen schrieb:
			
		

> Ok etwas spät, aber das interessiert mich jetzt mal, gabs diese Funkenbildung schon vor dem Defekt? Denn bei Apple ist ein kleiner "Lichtbogen" (Spannungsüberschlag) normal, kommt bei denen angeblich von der internen Spannungsumschaltung aufs 230V Netz. (In den USA haben die soweit ich weiß ja nur 115V "Schutzkleinspannung")



Ja hab ich auch schon davor gehabt merkwürdig ich geh am samstag zum pc shop in meiner stadt und bekomme klarheit vielen dank für die antworten


----------

